# Sportstips from Finland



## rogumu (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi,

I have already about 20 years experience from sportsbetting and nowdays i also sell my tips.I stated published tips in free already 2011,but stopped soon because i started to working in couple of tipsterprojects.Now i have continue to published in same forum so my tips are verified.After 73 tips my stats are 49w-2v-22l yield:128%.Also you can see my footballstats in photos(sorry bad quality) anyway over 300 tips with 9 green months out of 12.Take contact if you are interested so we can make a deal or uf you have some questions.


----------



## rogumu (Nov 9, 2021)

10.11 Finland korisliiga basketball
Kouvot-KTP
Pick:KTP(+6.5)
Odds:1.86
Pinnacle

-Hometeam Kouvot have started this season better than expected.Anyway,in their last game one of their center Ilmari Toikkanen injured so now 2 out of their 3 longest players are out and they come to need changed their tactic what they have use this season.Awayteam KTP have won 3 out of last 4 games and they have improved game by game.In this derbygame i see that there cant be big favorite even Kouvot have still invincible at gome.


----------



## tommmm (Nov 9, 2021)

you put some "big effort" into this post


----------



## rogumu (Nov 9, 2021)

tommmm said:


> you put some "big effort" into this post


Dont understand,but i guess nothing important anyway...


----------



## rogumu (Nov 9, 2021)

Robert Munter said:


> Dont understand,but i guess nothing important anyway...


Let time to show if im profitable or not,but dont wait any longer prewiews.


----------



## rogumu (Nov 10, 2021)

10.11 Finland korisliiga basketball
Pyrinto-Bisons
Pickyrinto(-11.5)
Odds:1.98
Pinnacle


Hometeam Pyrinto are way different team than start of this season with late signings forwards Topias Palmi(18.8ppg/3.5rpg) and Emanuel Shepherd(18.5ppg/5.5rpg).Pyrinto showed their season best performance in their last game at home against former champion Salon Vilpas 107-79.Bisons are this season newcomer from 1st division and have started their season with 2wins-7losses.They have started season with only 3 American players and because their domestic players are very inexperienced,its not suprise that they are biggest relegation favorite with Korihait.


----------



## rogumu (Nov 10, 2021)

rogumu said:


> 10.11 Finland korisliiga basketball
> Kouvot-KTP
> Pick:KTP(+6.5)
> Odds:1.86
> ...


FT:89-80(-1unit)


----------



## rogumu (Nov 10, 2021)

rogumu said:


> 10.11 Finland korisliiga basketball
> Pyrinto-Bisons
> Pickyrinto(-11.5)
> Odds:1.98
> ...


FT:104-69(+0.98unit)


----------



## rogumu (Nov 11, 2021)

11.11 EHT tournament icehockey
Finland-Russia
Pick:Finland(-1)
Odds:1.93
Pinnacle

This is traditionally 4 nations tournament(Czech,Russia,Sweden and Finland).Finland meet today team Russia at home in Helsinki and they come into this tournament much more experienced team than Russia who have plenty of new young faces in their roster.So,Finland have homeadvantage,but still more important fact is that there is 7-8 players in their roster that have chance to get place in Finland Olympicteam if they can improved in these games also next worldchampiontournament come to play in Finland,so all team Finland players want to improved to get into that squad.Otherside this team Russia not included players that have any chances to get into their Olympicteam.


----------



## rogumu (Nov 11, 2021)

12.11 Finland korisliiga basketball
Salon Vilpas-Seagulls
Pick:Seagulls(-7.5)
Odds:1.82
Pinnacle

Hometeam Vilpas are former champion of Finnish korisliiga,but lots have happend after last season so their bad start of this season is not so big suprise.Heart of their attack legend of Finnish basketball playmaker Teemu Rannikko end his career after last season and he leave very big hole in that position.On other side one of recent years topteam Seagulls was winner in transfermarket,when they signed Finnish nationalteam guard Petter Koponen.With 3 other Finnish nationalteam players Tuukka Kotti,Shawn Huff,Antti Kanervo they are number 1 favorite to win champion this seson.


----------



## rogumu (Nov 11, 2021)

rogumu said:


> 11.11 EHT tournament icehockey
> Finland-Russia
> Pick:Finland(-1)
> Odds:1.93
> ...


FT:3-0(+0.96unit)


----------



## rogumu (Nov 11, 2021)

rogumu said:


> FT:3-0(+0.96unit)


Gameschedule was Russia-Finland not Finland-Russia,but anyway Finland won.


----------



## rogumu (Nov 12, 2021)

13.11 EHT tournament icehockey
Finland-Czech Republic
Pick:Finland(-1)
Odds:1.93
Pinnacle

Finland won yesterday easily Russian 3-0 with goals by Harri Pesonen,Valtteri Filppula and Miro Aaltonen and overall Finland won shots on goal 33-17.Czech Republic started this tournament against team Sweden and loss 4-1.Czech roster included lots of players from their domestic league and also 6 players from Finnish SM-Liiga.Like i writted yesterday Finland have experienced roster in this tournament and many players have extramotivation,because next worldchampion tournament come to play here in Finland also some of these players have also chances to get place in Finnish olympicteam.


----------



## rogumu (Nov 12, 2021)

13.11 Finland korisliiga basketball
Korihait-Namika Lahti
Pick:Namika Lahti(-9.5)
Odds:1.92
Pinnacle

Hometeam ranked bottom of korisliiga before this season,but they have been even worst than expected,when they have loss all 9 games this season.Top of that now one of their guards Unigue Mclean(14.8ppg/4.8rpg) are not anymore in their team.Awayteam Namika Lahti have showed strong performance  without their all 4 American players which was in car acidence.They won 2 straight games with only 9 players all domestic players.They have signed now 2 new strenghtening players,when Antonio Ballard made his debut against Kataja and was right away best scorer in that game with stats 26pts/14rebounds.Its possible that their newiest signing Khalil Iverson.Korihait loss their last game at home against another bottomranked team Bisons 53-73,so Namika Lahti with new blood on their team should won this easily.


----------



## rogumu (Nov 13, 2021)

rogumu said:


> 12.11 Finland korisliiga basketball
> Salon Vilpas-Seagulls
> Pick:Seagulls(-7.5)
> Odds:1.82
> ...


FT:81-85(-1unit)


----------



## rogumu (Nov 13, 2021)

13.11 Finland korisliiga basketball
Lapuan Korikobrat-Pyrinto
Pickyrinto ML
Odds:2.05
Pinnacle

Hometeam Korikobrat have loss their last 2 games against average teams Nokia&KTP also their one of best player sofar this season Andre Wesson are injured.Awayteam start of this season was weak,but they reacted and signed Finnish nationalteam Player Topias Palmi and American Emanuel Shepherd.Palmi have scored 19.6 points/game and Shepherd 18 and Pyrinto have started ti win their games.Pyrinto should be 1.80 favorite here.


----------

